# Homemade fume extractor



## advmaker (Apr 17, 2020)

Just testing out a cheap way to suck fumes. Seems to work with a $15 fan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 17, 2020)

Flammable fumes?  Fans aren't electrically protected so explosion risk if you're sucking flammable fumes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 17, 2020)

Shaded pole motors, like small fans, are inherently explosion-proof, since there is no spark like there is with a centrifugal switch on a larger induction motor.


----------

